# Home life



## FishStudios (Nov 23, 2017)

I was recently asked by a spouse of a chef how can she support her husband at home so he can focus on his career. Being single I have never had to deal with this. Quick run down of the situation he has just accepted his first executive chef position at a hotel restaurant after numerous years in a variety of kitchens. He is nervous and so is she. She is and will continue to be a stay at home wife, his 14 year old son will be moving in with them soon as well. I am at a loss for advice to give her as I come home to two dogs and have little to no social life. Anyone have any advise I can pass on?


----------

